# The Dunluce Links at Royal Portrush



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 25, 2013)

The Dunluce links at Royal Portrush sits on the coast of County Antrim, Northern Ireland. This was my first experience of links golf, I had expectations of fast, firm undulating fairways curtained by thick rough and hard fast greens. I wasnâ€™t disappointed, except that the greens weren't as fast as I had expected.

What I hadnâ€™t been expecting was the narrowness of the fairways. The first hole is straightforward, the fairway dropping from the tee and raising back up to the green. As on all holes, a small collar of first cut is flanked by thicker but wispy rough which if youâ€™re lucky isnâ€™t too punishing but this quickly gives way ball eating clag you really want to try to avoid. The first 4 holes, while being narrow, are visible from the tee so you know what you have to do. Number 5 on the other hand is a dogleg right, itâ€™s not a long hole but the direct line from tee to green is a 200yd carry over thick rough. There is apparently a fairway but it is only really visible from the green which sits on the edge of the dunes, go long and youâ€™re on the beach (and OOB).

The course weaves its way through spectacular dunes, when you look at it you marvel at the imagination of the architect to be able to create this beautiful course in the first place.

The hole I had been told most about was the 210 yard Par 3 14th called â€œCalamityâ€. The prevailing wind is into the tee and on a windy day itâ€™s hard to imagine I have enough club to reach the green. Missing right leaves you with a shot back up to the green from 40 feet below, if you find the ball. This hole is the home of the â€œBobby Locke Hollowâ€ where, during the 1951 Open Championship, the great man deliberately played to a hollow on the left of the green all 4 days, and made par each time.

As you plot your way through the dunes you find yourself spending more time looking around and less time thinking about your golf, I actually found myself wondering if this might be the most picturesque place on earth.

As you make your way down 16 and 17, the Valley Links is visible to the right, built into the dunes you can see the wooden doorways of what I can only imagine are shelters, on a calm sunny day as it was when I played, they make you grateful that the weather has been kind while serving as a reminder of what might have been.

Playing the course is as much of a battle of mind as it is of skill, if you can block the copious amount of rough out of your mind you stand half a chance of committing to the shot and keeping it in play, the words of Old Tom Morris seem appropriate; â€œFar & Sureâ€.

I am not the most travelled golfer by any stretch of the imagination and whenever I am asked the question â€œWhat is your favourite courseâ€, I have never really been able give an answer, now I can â€“ The Dunluce Links at Royal Portrush, by a country mile.

Every serious golfer should pay it a visit.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 30, 2013)

@ Â£145 a round during the week I think I'll wait until the winter or try and make friends with a member .

The Valley is a great course though. The 234 yard Par 3 6th is a beast!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 5, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			@ Â£145 a round during the week I think I'll wait until the winter or try and make friends with a member .

The Valley is a great course though. The 234 yard Par 3 6th is a beast!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't normally say this but it is worth every penny. JezzE told me that the Valley is a quarter of the price but much better than quarter of the course.


----------



## malek988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Â£75 for me, thinking of heading there near the end of summer N&WCL discount rocks


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm sure there used to be a pairs comp on the Dunluce which was only Â£50. Ive played The Valley over 20 times and love it, its a fantastic test of golf and the par 3 6th is a cracking hole and great value at Â£35 the course wasn't at its best last year when i played but still good as they were working on the Dunluce for The Irish Open


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 5, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			I'm sure there used to be a pairs comp on the Dunluce which was only Â£50. Ive played The Valley over 20 times and love it, its a fantastic test of golf and the par 3 6th is a cracking hole and great value at Â£35 the course wasn't at its best last year when i played but still good as they were working on the Dunluce for The Irish Open
		
Click to expand...

Played it once and really hoping to get back onto it soon. The 1st and 2nd seemed to have taken a battering due to the traffic of the Open but should be well on their way back by now. They have a lot of opens and charity comps which are great value. Club house does a mean BBQ and music night during the summer as well. Â£10 and it is awesome!


----------

